# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  Vulcan, intelligent robotic wheelchair, University of Michigan, Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

The Intelligent Wheelchair

----------


## Airicist

Vulcan: the intelligent robotic wheelchair

Published on May 9, 2016




> Prof. Ben Kuipers, CSE graduate student Collin Johnson, and ME graduate student Jong Jin Park have created Vulcan, an intelligent robotic wheelchair. Vulcan learns the spatial structure of the environment it moves through and it uses that knowledge to plan and follow routes from place to place. Robotic wheelchairs will benefit people who need a wheelchair, but are unable to use one because of multiple disabilities.

----------


## Airicist

Vulcan robotic wheelchair: speed and performance

Published on May 9, 2016




> The Vulcan robotic wheelchair is capable of traveling quickly in addition to navigating and learning its environment.

----------


## Airicist

VULCAN

Published on Aug 4, 2016




> An intelligent wheelchair capable of autonomous navigation,
> VULCAN can identify 4,800 changing pathway scenarios per second and uses 2 lidar sensors giving it a 360° field of view of a rapidly changing environment.

----------

